# SUNN O))) 412L cabinet?



## m3ta1head (Oct 11, 2008)

**VINTAGE** SUNN 412L SPEAKER CABINET....LOUD AND CLEAN!!

Found this gem on craigslist. These were pretty beastly cabs, right? I'm looking into getting a Mesa Rectoverb...would this be a good match?


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 11, 2008)

is this where the DRONE band got their name from?


----------



## stuh84 (Oct 11, 2008)

It most certainly is


----------



## halo56 (Oct 11, 2008)

The sunn 412LH I have has the best build quality I have ever seen, and it gets used as a ladder quite a bit. If the cab has the original sunn speakers as well.... those are just fucking awesome.


----------



## m3ta1head (Oct 11, 2008)

halo56 said:


> The sunn 412LH I have has the best build quality I have ever seen, and it gets used as a ladder quite a bit. If the cab has the original sunn speakers as well.... those are just fucking awesome.



It does have the original speakers.


----------



## maat (Oct 13, 2008)

Jesus...WHY THE HELL ARE THEY TOYING WITH MY EMOTIONS?!?!?!


----------



## halo56 (Oct 13, 2008)

yea, you should just get it


----------



## m3ta1head (Oct 13, 2008)

halo56 said:


> yea, you should just get it



You have one too, huh? Badass. I'm probably going to pick this sucker up tomorrow.  Should go awesome with the triple rec im getting next month...

Oh, and this is a 8ohm cab, so I should be set to wire it up to a mesa head no problem, right?


----------



## Crucified (Oct 13, 2008)

if this was anywhere near me i'd pick it up right away


----------



## m3ta1head (Oct 13, 2008)

Crucified said:


> if this was anywhere near me i'd pick it up right away



Guy agreed to $, this thing is all mine! Should slay with the triple rec


----------



## petereanima (Oct 14, 2008)

m3ta1head said:


> Guy agreed to $200,



damn, they are THAT cheap over there?


----------



## m3ta1head (Oct 14, 2008)

petereanima said:


> damn, they are THAT cheap over there?



I haggled him down. He originally had the cab listed at $450.

And you europeans get orange cabs and stuff cheaper than us so stuff it


----------



## petereanima (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah, but they are STILL expensive.


----------



## halo56 (Oct 14, 2008)

i got my 412LH with mystery eminences for $150. People just dont know what they have sometimes


----------



## maat (Oct 14, 2008)

I should swear at you solely on principle and curse your descendants unto their 12th generation. The fact remains though...You have a SUNN cab and I don't.


----------



## m3ta1head (Oct 15, 2008)

SCORE!


----------



## petereanima (Oct 16, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 16, 2008)

Now you just need an ORIGINAL Model T!


----------



## Darkpoke (Oct 16, 2008)

Haha nice sunn cab! I own a sunn head i wish i had the 2 original cabs that went with mine lol (mine was a full stack xD but i was lucky to get the head at the fleamarket for 100$)


----------



## halo56 (Oct 16, 2008)

actually, now that i think about it what does the L stand for in 412L?Because on the 412LH it is loaded horn.


----------



## maat (Oct 16, 2008)

OK...that's it....Damn you all to hell!!


----------



## m3ta1head (Oct 18, 2008)

halo56 said:


> actually, now that i think about it what does the L stand for in 412L?Because on the 412LH it is loaded horn.



Don't have the slightest clue. I also know that SUNN made a 412S-not sure what the S stands for, either.


----------

